# 20 week scan !!



## Cleo (Nov 26, 2013)

We had our 20 week scan this morning and I'm so pleased to say that baby is looking fine and dandy (yay!).  They did the standard anomaly scan and a Fetal echo.  There were no structural abnormalities and all the measurements looked normal for the gestational age.   And we found out its a ..... Boy 

It was great to find out the sex of the baby but the main thing is that the little bub is doing well in there  .  I am so so so relieved - all the hard work is paying off !!! 

Xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2013)

Great news Cleo, really pleased for you all and glad to hear all is well


----------



## Cleo (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks so much alan ! we are smitten 
x


----------



## AlisonF (Nov 26, 2013)

Brilliant news


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2013)

ooh how exciting! scans are amazing


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2013)

Fantastic Cleo. I'm really pleased for you. And, well done.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 26, 2013)

thank you so much Alison F, Alison M and AM 64!

I am still on a 'happy high' 

xxx


----------



## Redkite (Nov 26, 2013)

Ah that's lovely news Cleo . Do you have any names for the little lad yet?


----------



## Cleo (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks redkite
no names yet - I'm Egyptian and my husband is Australian so we need a name that resonates in arabic and english - not an easy task but it is do-able ! I just think its nicer to choose a name that embraces both cultures rather than just one which means you're overlooking the other culture. .  

I'm glad we have a while to think about it ! ....xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2013)

Ramases Bruce?


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2013)

Great news real pleased cleopatra x


----------



## Cleo (Nov 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ramases Bruce?





Steff said:


> Great news real pleased cleopatra x



thanks alan and steff - your posts always make me laugh !
and yes steff you have unlocked the secret to my avatar name 
xx


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations Cleo, so glad it's all looking good.  Go on, own up... DID YOU BLUB?


----------



## Cleo (Nov 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Congratulations Cleo, so glad it's all looking good.  Go on, own up... DID YOU BLUB?



many thanks LeeLee !!!

I was really relieved when the Dr said everything was OK - he kept on mumbling so I had to keep on repeating what he said to make sure I got it !  He must have thought I was deaf or something!.  no water works this time....(there was some of that at our wedding ...but this time I was "all grown up" haha)
x


----------



## astbury1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Excellent news!!!!! Big Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 27, 2013)

Pleased to hear everything is going very well Cleo  and congrats on having a little boy


----------



## newbs (Nov 27, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Andrea, hanmillmum and newbs ! Xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad your both okay. Nearly there now.

My friend struggled with this, choosing a name for burg cultures she's Turkish he is British but grew up in France. She had lovely names from Turkey but they sounded silly how British people say them and as he will be going to school here and they will always lived here they went with Taylan. It's a nice name and you can't really say it wrong. Plus it's unique, not that Jemima isn't 

Have fun choosing, you will just know when you see him.

Stay well xx


----------

